# Hood latch cable replacement - dealership wanting to charge $698



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Search Youtube for a video by the channel South Main Auto. I believe he takes a drill bit and drills into the latch assembly by going through the grill. He uses a long drill bit. 

You have to really watch the video before just going doing this willy nilly. Using the drill bit, or removing it and fishing a wire in going through the grill he manages to catch the lock.

I watched this video several months ago, and thought it was a neat trick. However, it was not a Cruze that he was doing, but he mentioned it works for nearly all cars. 

Might be worth looking into.

The entire latch assembly is removable without removing the bumper cover, provided you can get the hood open without damaging the hood.


----------

